# Student visa Question subclass 573



## jasssdeol17 (Aug 14, 2015)

I am going for Feb 2016 intake. As of what i've read, one's file can only be lodged 120 before course start but mine has been lodged in advance. Is it really true? Im a bit worried and confused at the same time. They say australia's rules are changing time to time, so do they still follow this 120 rule or not?


----------

